# My trunk wiring harness is slowly dying.



## MacinJosh (Jun 28, 2014)

At first, my trunk light would only work at certain trunk lid angles. Then it quit completely. No big deal. Then, one half of the inner right tail light began doing the same thing - it would only come on when the turn was halfway open. Now, it's dead, too. 
Has anyone else had this issue with the CC? 

My fear is that the dealer is going to pop me $500 to fix a couple of lights.


----------



## geoioa (Jul 15, 2013)

yes i had the same issue with the trunk wiring harness. There are 2 solutions: new harness or repair the one you have. I choosed the second solution because the repair was very easy. You must pull out the harness and repair it. Probably you will see the broken wires close to the connectors which are at left side behind the carpet in your trunk. An easy fix but as i said you must remove the harness from your car.
don't give that amount of money for a few wires.
george


----------



## MacinJosh (Jun 28, 2014)

Thank you very much! I'll give it a shot. I dread removing that trim panel on the left side - it didn't seem to want to come out easily.


----------



## kiena (Mar 12, 2012)

Thats a corroded harness, and a known issue, before anything i would contact the dealer and see if they can swap it for free


----------



## MacinJosh (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks for that info! I'll check with my dealer.


----------



## MacinJosh (Jun 28, 2014)

You were right on the money! Thanks all for the help!

I called the dealer and left a message for the service advisor, but never got a call back. :screwy:


----------



## mrsteve7 (Jul 3, 2012)

Any idea what caused the wires to be severed?
Was the harness mis-routed such that the trunk lid pinched it?


----------



## MacinJosh (Jun 28, 2014)

The harness was still properly in all of the plastic clips. The breaks were at the point where it naturally flexes with trunk lid movement. Definitely a design flaw. It's a good thing no more than two wires broke - they are all the same color!


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

Had the same issue with my 2010. Local euro mechanic fixed the breaks in the harness for a little over $100.


----------



## kiena (Mar 12, 2012)

Well, that should be an easy fix


----------



## MacinJosh (Jun 28, 2014)

The worst part was getting all of the trunk trim out and back in. I repaired the harness as best I could, but I am assuming eventually the flexing will kill it again. I'll see about getting a new harness somehow. But I've bought myself some time, anyway! :thumb up:

This forum is awesome. I first came here in '79, looking for CD changer info for my A3 Jetta Trek. I saved a bundle by learning that it was a certain Pioneer, and the car was pre-wired!


----------



## jbg7474 (Apr 16, 2014)

MacinJosh said:


> This forum is awesome. I first came here in '79, looking for CD changer info for my A3 Jetta Trek. I saved a bundle by learning that it was a certain Pioneer, and the car was pre-wired!


Whoa. A CD changer in 1979 would have been pretty amazing.


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

I think I might have this issue, my trunk no longer opens from inside or the remote and all of the lights on the trunk (Reverse, rear fog,etc) are out. Does anyone have a picture of where the harness is located?

Sean


----------



## MacinJosh (Jun 28, 2014)

Sean, The harness is above the wheel well on the driver's side. It flexes when the trunk lid opens up. I soldered and shrink wrapped all of my wires and then re-wrapped them. You'll have to pull the carpeted trim out on that side to see the harness. It comes out from the arm that holds up the trunk lid.


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

MacinJosh said:


> Sean, The harness is above the wheel well on the driver's side. It flexes when the trunk lid opens up. I soldered and shrink wrapped all of my wires and then re-wrapped them. You'll have to pull the carpeted trim out on that side to see the harness. It comes out from the arm that holds up the trunk lid.


Thanks will take a look tonight when I get home!


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

HunterRose said:


> Thanks will take a look tonight when I get home!


Thanks VW for the excellent design. This pretty much fell apart in my hands. My buddy is getting me a new harness


----------



## 02reflex1.8t (Nov 18, 2007)

I haven't experienced any problems with my wiring harness yet (2010). Would it make sense to wrap those wires with some electrical tape to prevent damage in the future?


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

02reflex1.8t said:


> I haven't experienced any problems with my wiring harness yet (2010). Would it make sense to wrap those wires with some electrical tape to prevent damage in the future?


Unfortunately they were wrapped,it's just the flex point where they broke. My car had no issues until now, so 4 years, or VW engineered a workaround for the harness. I'm hoping for the latter....


----------



## 02reflex1.8t (Nov 18, 2007)

HunterRose said:


> Unfortunately they were wrapped,it's just the flex point where they broke. My car had no issues until now, so 4 years, or VW engineered a workaround for the harness. I'm hoping for the latter....


Thanks for the info, obviously I haven't tried to inspect the wires/harness.


----------



## MacinJosh (Jun 28, 2014)

Cut VW some slack - they have only been building cars for 80 years. Making wires last longer than four years.... how could we possibly expect THAT? Pardon me while I go chip slag off of my intake valves. LOL


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

MacinJosh said:


> Cut VW some slack - they have only been building cars for 80 years. Making wires last longer than four years.... how could we possibly expect THAT? Pardon me while I go chip slag off of my intake valves. LOL


Hey don't get me wrong, I love my car I accept that despite the fact it was made in Germany, it s not perfect.


Can I borrow your chisel when you're done.


----------



## vali_ww (Apr 11, 2013)

Had same problem 1 year ago http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6867300-Serious-problem-with-lighting-electricity-CC

If the wiring on the left is ok, also check wiring on the right side of the trunk!


----------



## old guy2 (May 30, 2010)

I'm getting ready to address the same thing tomorrow. All of my trunk lights are acting screwy. When I open the trunk one of the inner parking lights flashes on and off. Otherwise none of them work. Both back up lights work initially then after a few seconds the left flickers off followed by the right side about 5 seconds later. All of the rear lights mounted in the fenders work fine. 

I had a similar problem with the rear passenger door on my 1997 Passat VR6. The rear window would go up and down on its own while driving down the highway. Ended up being broken wires shorting out. 

Sigh.....

At least this car has been a bit more reliable than the A4 B6.


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

old guy2 said:


> I'm getting ready to address the same thing tomorrow. All of my trunk lights are acting screwy. When I open the trunk one of the inner parking lights flashes on and off. Otherwise none of them work. Both back up lights work initially then after a few seconds the left flickers off followed by the right side about 5 seconds later. All of the rear lights mounted in the fenders work fine.
> 
> I had a similar problem with the rear passenger door on my 1997 Passat VR6. The rear window would go up and down on its own while driving down the highway. Ended up being broken wires shorting out.
> 
> ...


Sounds like my issue. Replaced the harness in like 10 minutes with my friend and no issues, all bulbs are good, and I'm a happy camper (for at least 4 more years!). In talking with my friend VW knew this part would wear and is basically making money off the replacement.


----------



## old guy2 (May 30, 2010)

Almost all of the wires were broken. Pathetic. Way too many to repair. Ordered a new harness. Already pulled the old one out and waiting for the replacement.


----------



## old guy2 (May 30, 2010)

New harness showed up today. All lights are now working again and I don't have to climb in from the back seat to open the trunk.


----------



## teflonrico (Apr 24, 2011)

I guess the cold weather has triggered this problem for me... Followed advice from the thread and found my harness in poor shape.. My symptoms.. The boot won't lock and when it is closed will randomly open.. 

How much did the new harness cost ?





old guy2 said:


> New harness showed up today. All lights are now working again and I don't have to climb in from the back seat to open the trunk.


----------



## old guy2 (May 30, 2010)

teflonrico said:


> I guess the cold weather has triggered this problem for me... Followed advice from the thread and found my harness in poor shape.. My symptoms.. The boot won't lock and when it is closed will randomly open..
> 
> How much did the new harness cost ?


I picked it up from here: *Clicky click*


----------



## teflonrico (Apr 24, 2011)

You Sir are a scholar and a gentleman... thanks ordering now...


----------



## fablowe01 (Feb 19, 2010)

*removing trunk liner*

I see a few of you guys replace your trunk lid harness. can you please help me with a photo or directions on how to remove the trunk liner. i only got as far the trunk. can't figure out the inner side walls


----------



## L-I-V-I-N (Jan 26, 2009)

I just replaced my harness a few days ago. 

The trunk trim has two black clips. (one by the trunk arm, the other towards the back) If you have trim removal tool, that's the best way to get them. If not, you'll probably have to break them as most clips of that nature are designed for one time use. 

Pull the carpet out from under the rubber seal. I moved what i could or felt comfortable with that allowed access to the connectors. I installed mine trunk first. taped the colored connectors together and slid it down the trunk arm tube. Then plugged all the colors in the right spot. Everything works perfectly now. 

I hope this helps. It took me about an hour. I went very slowly cause i didn't want to break anything.


----------



## fablowe01 (Feb 19, 2010)

started today, repaired 2 of the broken wires (going to do all of them tomorrow) and lights and alarm are working (light on dash is gone). now the trunk won't open. I'll check the right side to see if wires are broken, thanks to all you guys for the help. Not finished but confident this will work. I spent $15 at Home Depot to repair the harness (dealer $143 harness & $160 labor), may have to replace the trunk latch for $71 if i can't fix it. not a bad deal


----------



## fablowe01 (Feb 19, 2010)

finished the trunk harness today. broken wires was worse than i thought so i just replaced the harness. It was a lot easier to replace, repair job was a wast of time. Oh to prevent the problem in the future replaced the bracket that holds the wires where it bends with 1" flex tubing. thanks again everyone for your help


----------



## C to C (Nov 8, 2015)

Thank you so much for this post. Same story. lost my trunk yesterday. However thanks to this post it's working again today. I spliced the broken wires and rather than taping the wires altogether I zip tied then together. Also I got rid of the clip which holds them to the trunk hinge. Time will tell if this works for long.


----------



## old guy2 (May 30, 2010)

I just had to replace my trunk lid harness again today. Half of the wires were broken. As you can see from post #26 it only lasted 14 months.

Pathetic......


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

For any of you guys in need of this the parts are as follows

*Gen 1 CC 2009-2012*
for Vehicles with Back Up Cam 
for Vehicles w/o Back Up Cam 


*Gen 2 CC 2013- Current*
for Vehicles with Back Up Cam 
for Vehicles w/o Back Up Cam


----------



## d0n (Jan 5, 2015)

hi guys.. I have a 2012 CC.. I had a chinese back up emblem rear view camera installed.. right when they installed it though, the switch stopped working for opening the trunk when pressing the emblem and also the light that lights up the inside of the trunk got all messed up (it would turn on when the lid is almost closed, but would turn off when the lid is open). I didn't really care so much, so I let it go. Now about 6 months later, one of the tail lights, specifically the side light would flicker and be on at certain angles of the trunk lid but off at others. Sounds to me like I am in need of a new wiring harness??

Which one should I buy since I have a non OEM backup camera of the ones that Deutsche auto parts posted? Probably the one camera version correct?

Furthermore, how does one replace this? Is there any step by step, or picture/video tutorial? should be relatively easy right?

I know how to get the cover off of the trunk lid, but I'm not sure how to exactly pull out the wire that goes into the trunk lid arm that then goes in the actual trunk..

Thanks!


----------



## d0n (Jan 5, 2015)

btw I just had it at the dealership and among other things I ahd them look into this issue with the flickering taillight.. they say it's not covered under warranty because of the aftermarket backup camera that I have installed (which was installed like 6 months ago). 
I went into a deeper conversation with the VW advisor and told him that a lot of people are having the issue with this wiring harness, regardless of the camera, and he said that he could have a tech look into it and see if it is caused by the camera or not, which would give me a chance that they'd fix it under warranty, but then if it is related to the camera, I am risking to have to pay all that labor etc. for them looking into it :/

EDIT:

I just got a call back from the advisor at the dealership and he said they looked at the harness again and he said that it's definitely not covered, because apparently whoever installed the backup camera has spliced into the harness to connect it.. so now i'm not even sure if I can just easily replace the harness? I'm thinking I might just have to buy the harness and go to the shop where they installed the camera and have them replace the harness..


----------



## Cpartipilo (Jul 19, 2012)

*harness*

The harness is easy to replace if you are handy, the hard part is getting all the panels out without breaking something. The guys that installed the camera already know how to take the panels out, so get the harness and they should be able to replace it easily.

It took me like 2 hours to do taking my time.


----------



## d0n (Jan 5, 2015)

thanks for the answer!

So I looked into it, I took the side panel apart and after moving the harness it did make the trunk light work. Nonetheless, the issue with the tail lights was caused by something else. When they installed the backup camera, it needs power which it gets through a blue cable. They sliced into one of the cabless that goes into the tailights and plugged in the blue cable so it gets power. It looks to me that they didn't do it properly and it messed up the cable, so now I have to replace that.

It doesn't look like replacing the harness will be difficult, I only have two concerns:

1. how do I pull the cable through the arm? I feel like it will get stuck, especially because there is another cable for the camera running through the arm so it is a bit tighter

2. how can I draw power to the blue cable for the camera better, so that this doesn't happen again and I don't slice into the harness like they did?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

d0n said:


> thanks for the answer!
> 
> So I looked into it, I took the side panel apart and after moving the harness it did make the trunk light work. Nonetheless, the issue with the tail lights was caused by something else. When they installed the backup camera, it needs power which it gets through a blue cable. They sliced into one of the cabless that goes into the tailights and plugged in the blue cable so it gets power. It looks to me that they didn't do it properly and it messed up the cable, so now I have to replace that.
> 
> ...



1. Can you pull out camera cable as well ? You can then pull new cable and camera cable as a bundle.

2. You can tap into 12V which goes to the plug on the right of the trunk. I think that would be better source. Ideally cable should be run into the fuse box upfront


----------



## d0n (Jan 5, 2015)

OEMplusCC said:


> 1. Can you pull out camera cable as well ? You can then pull new cable and camera cable as a bundle.
> 
> 2. You can tap into 12V which goes to the plug on the right of the trunk. I think that would be better source. Ideally cable should be run into the fuse box upfront


1. that'd be a huge hassle.. isn't there some kind of a snake I can use or wrap it around some other sturdier cable and pull it through?

2. which plug on the right of the trunk are you referring to? the cable is actually pretty short, so I would have to somehow extend it to run it somewhere farther than within approx. 5 inches to the emblem


----------



## d0n (Jan 5, 2015)

so the advisor at the dealership had a great tip for me on how to get the new one through the arm that connects the trunk lid with the body of the car.

He suggested that after I unplug the end of the old one, I tie the front of the new one to the end of the old one, so that while I am pulling the old one out, the new one gets pulled in with it. Simple, yet genius!

The only thing I didn't figure out yet, is how to get electricity to the blue cable for the camera, so I don't have to mess up the new harness by splicing into it and running into these issues in the future again.. It looks like there are some plugs that are unused from the harness, could I perhaps plug it in to that somehow?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

d0n said:


> so the advisor at the dealership had a great tip for me on how to get the new one through the arm that connects the trunk lid with the body of the car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That trick is used by electricians everyday  . The only problem I see with this is that you can only pull one way because taillight connectors are too big to fit through the hole unless you cut them.

Wire hanger will work too btw. Let us know how it turns out


----------



## d0n (Jan 5, 2015)

Hmm you're right thinking of that I'm not sure if it will work because of the connectors like you said. 

By wire hanger, you mean one of those basic hangers for clothes that dry cleaners give out?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Yes, most of people have them at home thats why I said wire hanger. 
Really what you need is something that will help you snake new wire there. Its not that bad trust me, I had to snake new wires when I installed my camera.


----------



## old guy2 (May 30, 2010)

I've replaced my harness twice. Both times I just taped a cord to the old one and pulled it out. Retaped the cord to the new harness and used it to pull it in.

East peasy....


----------



## ArlenSC (Apr 29, 2014)

*Wire ID*

I have the same truck harness issues, but no one is talking about how to identify the wires. I have 6 cut wires and they are all the same color. No way to tell which one goes to where. Any words of wisdom?

Arlen


----------



## MacinJosh (Jun 28, 2014)

That IS a problem. All of my wires were brown. I had to take a close look and try to match them up before I disturbed them too much.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

ArlenSC said:


> I have the same truck harness issues, but no one is talking about how to identify the wires. I have 6 cut wires and they are all the same color. No way to tell which one goes to where. Any words of wisdom?
> 
> Arlen


Yes the trunk harness is all brown wires. Usually people just buy new one and replace it. Looks like you are attempting to fix it and it this case the only way to do it is to identify wires using continuity test. Or if you have access to factory wiring diagram, you can look up wires by pins


----------



## old guy2 (May 30, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> Yes the trunk harness is all brown wires. Usually people just buy new one and replace it. Looks like you are attempting to fix it and it this case the only way to do it is to identify wires using continuity test. Or if you have access to factory wiring diagram, you can look up wires by pins


You most definately want to replace the complete harness. I had wires break in more than one place. Not worth the effort to try and repair all the breaks.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

old guy2 said:


> You most definately want to replace the complete harness. I had wires break in more than one place. Not worth the effort to try and repair all the breaks.


Agreed.
It's an easy replacement that gets you an updated part too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timbert (Jul 22, 2017)

*Sorry to resurrect thread but have some info to add...*

My 2010 CC trunk harness was already "repaired" when I got it, but rear trunk bulbs glowed meekly, reverse lights didn't work, and trunk latch was dead. I removed the harness to re-do all the splices but started to go nuts when I tried to use my multimeter to test my work and found three wires still open circuit. While all the wires are brown, the ground wire is a little heavier gauge than the others, and note there are tiny numbers at the five plugs on the car side that should match the numbers on the wires a few inches away from the plugs at the other end. Previous repair guy spliced the wrong wires together (wire 1 on one end spliced to wire 4 on the other end, etc.) I tore the entire harness apart, figured out the problem, and did proper splices. No backup camera installed.

There are three wires to the trunk latch. Center one is ground and the latch opens when 12v is applied to one of the other pins.

Lights all work great now but latch is still dead. I have a spare good latch and that's no help, they both open with the 12v applied. Remote locks and unlocks doors but won't open trunk. Door switch does nothing. Emblem handle does nothing. Mechanical handle behind seat is only way to open trunk.

Help me continue troubleshooting...what am I missing? I checked the harness continuity to ground and it was fine. But I also noticed the trunk light was staying on all the time and killed the battery, so the PO removed the bulb. Now with the harness properly fixed it turns off when the trunk is closed, so at least that's some improvement.

Also picked up on the fact that trunk is not supposed to open via the emblem when car is running (duh). And the gas flap opens fine with the door switch so that proves the lock at that switch is not engaged.

SOLVED: I connected the VAG-COM and went to the output test on the convenience module, ran it and voila the trunk opened. That sent me to the lock cylinder on the driver door by the trunk switch, and I turned that to the unlock position (turns out opening the fuel door is not the way to prove it's unlocked) and now everything works as it should. Emblem, door switch and remote all work.


----------



## nowyouCCme (Sep 22, 2019)

I thought i would resurrect this thread. 2010 CC here. I've had the pleasure of changing the harness twice (on the off chance it was a faulty new harness from FCP - if anyone was wondering) but it looks like no power is getting to the trunk lid. Has anyone experienced this after changing the harness? Could this be a fuse issue? I'll look for my volt meter and check if there is power by the connectors. But in the meantime, I'm open to suggestions. The fuel flap opener works in the driver side door, so i think I'm good there.


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

nowyouCCme said:


> I thought i would resurrect this thread. 2010 CC here. I've had the pleasure of changing the harness twice (on the off chance it was a faulty new harness from FCP - if anyone was wondering) but it looks like no power is getting to the trunk lid. Has anyone experienced this after changing the harness? Could this be a fuse issue? I'll look for my volt meter and check if there is power by the connectors. But in the meantime, I'm open to suggestions. The fuel flap opener works in the driver side door, so i think I'm good there.


If the harness had a dead short to ground it certainly could've caused a fuse to blow. Check every fuse in both fuse boxes.


----------



## nowyouCCme (Sep 22, 2019)

Scoper50 said:


> If the harness had a dead short to ground it certainly could've caused a fuse to blow. Check every fuse in both fuse boxes.


Checked every fuse. Had a 10 amp one blown out. Replaced that. Everything works like it's supposed to. Thanks!


----------

